# HP Laptop Charger Died and Now makes Cricket Sound?



## Sondredb (Dec 18, 2009)

I hope this is the right category for my case, since its about a laptop charger.


My HP *19V 4,3A* laptop charger broke down some time ago, and today I took a look at it. 

There is no visual problem with it, ive checked the wires, and tested it on a different computer, and with a different cable, and so on. 

When I connect it to the power, and listen carefully onto the charger, i can hear a little sound that sound like a cricket , squiecking, bird tweet, or something like that. It goes again and again. 

Does anyone what that sound means? Is there any specific part that has been damaged? 

( I have taken the charger out of the black plastic housing, In case there is a way to fix it? )


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Soundredb


The high voltage capacitor is dying it is best that you replace it asap.


----------



## Xatan (May 23, 2011)

i have a friend that have a same problem as yours. best is replace it now before any danger occurs.


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

Replace it as soon as possible or else your precious gadgets or gonna get in some serious troubles...


----------

